

Qualitative Analysis of the Metric Expansion of Space - Dangeranger
http://aepryus.com/resources/Vacuels.pdf

======
Dangeranger
This is a personal paper published by a University of Chicago Physics grad.
The scientific merit of the paper is above my pay grade, however I still found
the ideas interesting.

Have a look.

